# anyone in helensville?



## alessia6 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi everyone, we're new here and this is our first post 

We have just moved from Italy to NZ, and we live in Helensville. We would like to meet some new people and make some friends. We have three children, 7, 5 and 1 years old.


Happy to meet new people.


----------

